# Please, GO make your own bacon!      Q-View



## thoseguys26 (May 3, 2012)

I want to thank the meat gods who somehow directed me to this website and I want to thank everyone on here for sharing some great information!! It's because of all this that I now make my own bacon. I might also die sooner but hey now I'm really living!

You gotta go make your own bacon if you haven't already. It's actually pretty darn easy.

I already made a bacon post before but figured I'd do another since this is only the second time making pork belly bacon.

My first post is here and includes my instructions

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/118260/im-boarding-the-bacon-boat-pics-q-view-xtras

Lots of Q-View








Pellicle time







Maple syrup time













Done Sorry no smoken pics













Breakfast can be the best meal of the day 































Saved one for hand slicing thick strips and some chunks for beans


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 3, 2012)

Beautiful!...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (May 3, 2012)

Looks great!



~Martin


----------



## gersus (May 3, 2012)

nice job!


----------



## deuce (May 3, 2012)

MMMMMMM Bacon!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Looks Great!!!


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 4, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Beautiful!...JJ





DiggingDogFarm said:


> Looks great!
> ~Martin





gersus said:


> nice job!





Deuce said:


> MMMMMMM Bacon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone! That's why I take so many pics, just so you can have some good ol Q-View!

20 lbs should last us a little while :)  Bacon is so easy to make and it blows away anything I've ever bought at the store.


----------



## jrod62 (May 4, 2012)

Can never have enough bacon . 
Bacon looks great :drool


----------



## ritamcd (May 4, 2012)

awesome work!


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 4, 2012)

jrod62 said:


> Can never have enough bacon .
> Bacon looks great


I AGREE!

I have some great ideas for flavors next time around. Thanks for looking.


----------



## rondewriver (May 4, 2012)

Looks great!!  thanks for the pics


----------



## daveomak (May 4, 2012)

TG, evening.....    Is that a fried egg, bacon sandwich on Rye !!!!!!


----------



## chilefarmer (May 4, 2012)

I am loving it, great job. One beautiful chunk of meat. CF


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 4, 2012)

rondewriver said:


> Looks great!! thanks for the pics


Most Welcome.


DaveOmak said:


> TG, evening.....    Is that a fried egg, bacon sandwich on Rye !!!!!!





chilefarmer said:


> I am loving it, great job. One beautiful chunk of meat. CF


Thanks ChileFarmer!


----------



## thoseguys26 (May 5, 2012)

Egg Sandy on the way!


----------

